# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Polls  >  Best Internet Browser to you

## Ultima Weapon

I think Firefox with no script, fasterfox & adblock is the best.

----------


## XP user

Kaspersky and Fasterfox are incompatible! The problem is that Fasterfox uses a process called 'pipelining' that conflicts with KIS/KAV's proxy features. That's why, instead of getting a faster Internet connection, you might end up with no connection at all. Solution: get rid of the extension. If there is no improvement in your connection after removing Fasterfox, type 'about**:config' into the address bar and hit 'Enter'. Reset any boolean options with the word 'pipelining' in their name.

There is another reason why it would be best to avoid using Fasterfox. This Web accelerator has a 'pre-fetching' mechanism with unexpected consequences. While you are reading on one site, and your system is idle, Fasterfox silently starts guessing for links you *might* click and downloads the destination pages. The idea is that if you then decide to click on one of these links, the page is already cached on your computer and will pop up very quickly. This seems nice, but it's actually a huge waste of bandwidth.

Paul

----------


## Rene-gad

> Kaspersky and Fasterfox are incompatible!...There is another reason why it would be best to avoid using Fasterfox.


for me ist's a reason to avoid using of Kaspersky ...  :Wink:  scnr

----------


## Ultima Weapon

> for me ist's a reason to avoid using of Kaspersky ...  scnr


I dont get it??? :Huh: 
Kaspersky is an excellent antivirus,, It has the best realtime protection & self defense against threats & unknown threats. It is already powerful on default settings which can compared to the maximum settings of other antivirus.

----------


## XP user

I'm almost sure that *Rene-gad* is one of those people (like me) who don't need anti-virus protection at all...

Paul

----------


## MAPKOBKA^^

I use just about any browser I can get my hands on (try to stay away from older versions of all of them...but mainly firefox I use nowadays)


I really do think Kaspersky is a great product, but I am seriously considering the need for me to have it installed on my machine apart from for testing new alphas/betas. I am not on the same level as Paul probably is, but I feel confident enough to implement this system soon.


I don't download pirated software, I don't visit dodgy websites, I don't surf with scripting on, I run under a limited account in windows, I have a SRP in place to prevent malicious executables.... I have other security measures in place to cover the rest of my pc too (email is plaintext only, add ons such as flash disabled until I need them etc).... 


Loading yourself up with a variety of anti virus/anti spyware/anti whatever scanners isn't the way forward IMHO... I did have that opinion once a very very long time ago, but not anymore  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ultima Weapon

> I use just about any browser I can get my hands on (try to stay away from older versions of all of them...but mainly firefox I use nowadays)
> 
> 
> I really do think Kaspersky is a great product, but I am seriously considering the need for me to have it installed on my machine apart from for testing new alphas/betas. I am not on the same level as Paul probably is, but I feel confident enough to implement this system soon.
> 
> 
> I don't download pirated software, I don't visit dodgy websites, I don't surf with scripting on, I run under a limited account in windows, I have a SRP in place to prevent malicious executables.... I have other security measures in place to cover the rest of my pc too (email is plaintext only, add ons such as flash disabled until I need them etc).... 
> 
> 
> Loading yourself up with a variety of anti virus/anti spyware/anti whatever scanners isn't the way forward IMHO... I did have that opinion once a very very long time ago, but not anymore



IC, On the other hand, super scanners like virus total, jotti mallware & virscan.org  proves that having multiple scanners is better than one. Because of the mere fact that no antivirus is perfect.!!! :Stick Out Tongue:  Four antivirus or more is indeed better than one.

I own a computer repair shop by the way so we always get customers who complain their customers are infected by viruses, that why my partners & I bought multiple licenses from many av vendors because we found out the truth no antivirus can really put all mallware into the bermuda triangle 100%.  But basing from experience the best av I & my technicians always use  are Kaspersky, Avira & Bitdefender. These three really belong to the hall of fame of antivirus. All a these three are really impressive!!!! I just use sometimes use nod32 for a quick scan sometimes for backup. So the truth there is really no "security product that guarantee 100% disinfection!!!"" The other AV will caught what the other  av will miss & vice versa.

----------


## Sjoeii

I use them all at the moment, but for really safe browsing I onky use Firefox

----------


## Orange

Firefox with addons 90%, IE 1%, Opera 9%  :Smiley:  
Also beginning to use Flock. It's nice.

----------


## Sjoeii

> Firefox with addons 90%, IE 1%, Opera 9%  
> Also beginning to use Flock. It's nice.


But that is not just a browser is it?

----------


## Simple10

I like Netscape 7. It's not tainted with Microsoft. Also, it improves my download speed sometimes as much as 25% over IE6 or 7. 320kb for IE, 400kb to 500kb N7. 
When I'm infected, I get T1 speeds. 1200kb-2300kb. I downloaded Dr. web's Cure It in less than a second last time I was here. 7.5mb's in less than a second. Yeah I like N7, with infection add-on.  :Stick Out Tongue: 








> I have a SRP in place to prevent malicious executables.... I have other security measures in place to cover the rest of my pc too (email is plaintext only, add ons such as flash disabled until I need them etc...


Could you teach me this, show me how?

----------


## wise-wistful

I like Opera :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Олег Акопян

Opera. Cool.

----------


## Intelligent

Opera  :Smiley:  Only

----------


## Sjoeii

What do you guys think of the Google browser?

----------


## NRA

As for me - I use IE set as default browser with proxy set to <localhost> so it cannot enter the Inet, but for everyday use I prefer Opera 9.62 with 'strickt' settings

----------


## ualchemist

Well for me i prefer Opera. Firefox lately being fucked up with his security. Well its true that hackers now working on exploits only on Firefox though...

Google browser - kinda seems really unprofessional  when we have such good browsers as firefox opera or avant.

----------

